# Would you buy Olight H1 in SS or Titanium?



## kreisl (Jan 6, 2017)

The *Olight H1 Nova* in black aluminum, XM-L2 nw tint choice, has become my most used power LED light in and around the house and i love everything about it. The German distributor specs "*49.5g*" for "H1 + H1 headband", i had measured 53g for "taped H1 + H1 headband" without battery (or 70g with 16340 battery), which makes it afaik the smallest and most light-weight CR123A headlamp on the entire market, even beating the Zebralight H32w L2.

The H1 alone (taped, without H1 headband and without clip and without battery) weighs only *24g* on my +1g kitchen scale. A stainless steel or titanium version of H1 might weigh ~35…45g, which would still be incredibly low weight. :thumbsup:

We've seen special metal versions of all Olight EDC sizes: S15/S15-Ti, S10/S10-Ti, S1/S1-Ti/Cu, Smini-Ti/Cu/SS/Br, S1A/S1A-Cu/SS, S2/S2-Cu, and many many AAA lights in Ti/Cu editions over the past 10 years. Wouldn't be the time now to release a *H1 SS/Ti*?

90°-angled headlamps in SS or Ti hardly exist on the market by now. None by Fenix/JETBeam/Niteye, none by Spark/Zebralight, none by Nitecore/Thrunite/Sunwayman. In fact, the only light of this kind which i could think of is the Mecarmy FM11.

You do love :kiss:the H1 too, don't ya? So what are we thinking, would you be interested in a special metal version of H1 (yes/no), and if yes, would SS or Ti be your preference?

TIA for participating in the poll, appreciated.


----------



## roger-roger (Jan 7, 2017)

Those materials are collector fodder, with no practical advantage over aluminum. My impression is headlamps seem more work oriented than flashlights have become, although I'm sure Olight will try to change that.


----------



## Andrey (Jan 7, 2017)

High CRI 4000K LED, please!


----------



## Tachead (Jan 7, 2017)

roger-roger said:


> Those materials are collector fodder, with no practical advantage over aluminum. My impression is headlamps seem more work oriented than flashlights have become, although I'm sure Olight will try to change that.



Yep, they actually have many disadvantages compared to aluminum and are terrible materials when it comes to flashlight/headlamp applications. 

Ti and SS are pocket jewelry for collectors that just like to display and fondle their lights as apposed to actual users who are usually more concerned with efficiency and performance. I personally have no desire for materials that have no practical advantage and just add weight and lower performance but, to each their own I guess.


----------



## lampeDépêche (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't want to prevent anyone from getting the lights that they want, for whatever reason they want them.

But I voted "not interested," because the H1 is a pocket-rocket: a tiny light which puts out 500 lumens.

The most important thing for a light like this is heat-management. And for heat-management, TI and SS are *horrible*. 

I bought one in AL for my son, and he likes it. I think it is a pretty nifty little light. But I don't by any small, high-lumen lights in SS or TI.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 8, 2017)

To get an idea....


----------



## roger-roger (Jan 8, 2017)

Sorry, meant no disparagement towards headlamp users attracted to designer metal cases. Brushed ti definitely looks cool.


----------



## _UPz (Jan 9, 2017)

500 lumen is pure marketing. With the stepdown, there's nothing to worry about. 
Maybe the weight can be an issue if the light is only for headband usage (specially in SS or Cu).
Olight sells the S1 and S mini both with similar specs and they're pretty popular stuff with no issues due the metal. Why should the H1 be different?

Voted Yes.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 10, 2017)

How can i change my vote? I had voted for SS, which was an error.

today i got the S1A SS, paid for, and it weighs *103g* with a frikkin Eneloop.

it feels super heavy. seriously, even too heavy to carry it in my jacket or pants pockets.

it feels so heavy because of the high mass density. kills the purpose.

so for the H1 special metal version, *i'd prefer Titanium* to the stainless steel.

but still a yes, yes i would want H1 in special metal version!!!


----------



## gunga (Jan 10, 2017)

Only if they switch to a high cri LED and add a moonlight mode. Then ti.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 10, 2017)

kreisl said:


> How can i change my vote? I had voted for SS, which was an error.
> 
> today i got the S1A SS, paid for, and it weighs *103g* with a frikkin Eneloop.
> 
> ...


A Ti version will still be more heavy then the aluminum. It will also scratch easier, absorb and dissipate heat much less efficiently causing extra stress on the electronics, emitter, and battery, have grittier threads, will not be able to be locked out, and will cost much more. 

That sure is a lot of tradeoffs to make for nothing but aesthetics on an item that is a just a tool:shrug:.


----------



## gunga (Jan 10, 2017)

We have lots of ti lights on this forum. They are not all tools. Your point is valid, but a ti or stainless steel headlamp is only for looks and being a cool metal. I would buy ti if they improved the light and kept the weight down. That's not likely with steel.

Look around. People like ti. It's not always about the practical choice.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 10, 2017)

gunga said:


> We have lots of ti lights on this forum. They are not all tools. Your point is valid, but a ti or stainless steel headlamp is only for looks and being a cool metal. I would buy ti if they improved the light and kept the weight down. That's not likely with steel.
> 
> Look around. People like ti. It's not always about the practical choice.



I get your point too and you're right there are plenty of Ti lights available. I guess I just never got the point of bling and/or jewelry lights. To me it is like buying a golden or platinum wrench or hammer and is just another example of consumerism and/or a materialistic mentality. I have never understood collecting lights either really. Don't get me wrong, I have been into lights since the incan days and I like to keep current but, I sell or give away what I don't use regularly and buy tools based on performance/practicality for a specific purpose/need. But, to each their own I suppose, we all have our obsessions/hobbies and if it makes you happy then it can't be all that bad👍.


----------



## _UPz (Jan 11, 2017)

kreisl said:


> 90°-angled headlamps in SS or Ti hardly exist on the market by now. None by Fenix/JETBeam/Niteye, none by Spark/Zebralight, none by Nitecore/Thrunite/Sunwayman. In fact, the only light of this kind which i could think of is the Mecarmy FM11.



I just recalled this beauty:


----------



## kreisl (Jan 11, 2017)

i found the ebay link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/150915934123

says "

Use 1x CR123A 3.0v / 3.7v batteries (Battery not included)
Size 6.6cm x 2.2cm
Weight 30g (battery excluded)
"

i am assuming that 30g is the flashlight only (with pocket clip, without headband). Nice find, thanks!!


----------



## Dubois (Jan 12, 2017)

Voted for Ti version, but I think I'd still prefer my MecArmy FM11 angled light. Comes with a headband, and a very useful magnet in the tail. With it's built in charger (10180 battery) it weighs just 33g, including the battery, excluding the headband.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for your vote Dubois, appreciated!

i am not sure if H1 Ti could be made with rechargeable tail. but one could use the aluminum spare part:



rookiedaddy said:


> Olight has indicate that they are considering the plan to release a recharging upgrade kit for the H1 Nova, that's good news for users who already have the H1 Nova depending on the cost of the upgrade kit. However, there are no release date given so we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 18, 2017)

I think for a headlamp both materials are a disadvantage, each in their own way so wouldn't.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 20, 2017)

Woods Walker said:


> I think for a headlamp both materials are a disadvantage, each in their own way so wouldn't.



well we have FIREWORM company, MECARMY company, and now also KLARUS company who believe that a headlamp model in Titanium (or SS for the Mecarmy) could stand a chance on the market. credits to Going Gear for the following pic showing the *KLARUS H1A titanium headlamp *a.o.:






let's see its specs and how well it will be reviewed by Goinggear youtube channel and how well it sells once it is in stock.


----------



## kreisl (Jan 26, 2017)

more and more companies/brands going into SS/Ti headlamps?

This is brand new too : the Maratac AAA *SS* 90° flashlight  :thumbsup:, also sold by Countycomm.







looks good but i want *Olight H1 SS/Ti *:thumbsup:


----------



## _UPz (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow... didn't knew maratac had that model! Looks good!!


----------



## MattSPL (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, I'd buy a brushed Ti


----------

